

Why You Must Lie on Job Interviews and What You Must Lie About - nwatson
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141006125226-10136502-why-you-must-lie-on-job-interviews-and-what-you-must-lie-about

======
mcv
This article sounds more like it's about how companies should hire better HR
people. It's HR's job to know what kind of people they need. If they can't do
that job, why would I want to work there? In the vain hope that HR is the only
incompetent part of the company?

(Though to be honest, I don't think I've ever talked to an HR person when
applying to a job; I usually spoke directly to the person I'd be working for,
and they tended to be well informed. Sometimes I first spoke with an outside
recruiter, but they don't tend to judge; they have no idea what it's all
about, and they just want to send you to the job interview.)

